# Clothing is made for FAT people



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sick and tired of buying shirts in my size that end up looking like a tent around my waste.  Broad shoulders and a 32" waist are indeed a hindrance to finding decent threads.  I guess everyone in an XL or XXL should have a 50" waist, then the clothes would fit.  Don't even get me started on finding a f**king pair of jeans. Sorry, my wife bought me some clothes yesterday that look retarded, so I just had to rant


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

im gonna have to call bs on that. where do you shop? the FUBU outlet? i can't buy hardly a shirt hardly anywhere that doesn't feel like its extra medium. im not trying to look like an abercrombie douche bag


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> im gonna have to call bs on that. where do you shop? the FUBU outlet? i can't buy hardly a shirt hardly anywhere that doesn't feel like its extra medium. im not trying to look like an abercrombie douche bag



I have to wear dress shirts for work, so those are mainly what I am talking about.  and No...I don't shop at abercrombie or any of those other teenie bopper stores.  I'm 34 years old, bro!


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

oh. yeah i'll give you that. dress shirts suck. i would buy 15 1/2 b/c they fit perfectly around the torso but too tight in the neck and chest.

but even up one size from that and all that extra fabric is coming out when you tuck it in. i hate it. try express. they seem to have pretty good fitting shirts


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 11, 2011)

I always have my dress shirts tailored to get the V shape.  Luckily I don't have to wear them that often which keeps the cost of this habit minimal.  Many dry cleaners can do this for $7-10/shirt or you can have it done at place that sells them like Men's Warehouse.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 11, 2011)

Do your shirts say phat farm?  

Actually try dkny or calvin klien dress shirts, ya just might like them.


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

Op, Just tie the front of the shirt into a knot. Problem solved.


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Op, Just tie the front of the shirt into a knot. Problem solved.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 11, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> im gonna have to call bs on that. where do you shop? the FUBU outlet? i can't buy hardly a shirt hardly anywhere that doesn't feel like its extra medium. im not trying to look like an abercrombie douche bag


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Op, Just tie the front of the shirt into a knot. Problem solved.


----------



## feet27 (Jan 19, 2011)

you are so kind


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha return policy! Get your goods back and your set my man!


----------



## big60235 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have found a tailor that custom makes dress shirts for me. The cost is almost the same as a quality dress shirt plus tailoring. If you tell them that you are a bodybuilder they should be able to leave some extra room for growth without making it look baggy.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 19, 2011)

Dude I hate it too. When I tuck my shirt in, it just doesn't work out very well. 

I have a whole closet full stuff that fits like shit.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Now RetLAW can buy some clothes that'll fit!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Now RetLAW can buy some clothes that'll fit!


 

And a bra for that chest of his.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 20, 2011)

I am in the same boat. I'm 5'9", 210lbs, 48" chest, 33 inch waist. My arms are only 32" long but my neck is 18" wide. I have to wear suits to work everyday, and they have to reaaaaally be tailored to fit (my tailor laughs at me). Shirts? SHIRTS? Since I have an 18" neck, the common arm length is about 36 inches and that is WAY TOO LONG. I have to have EVERY shirt and suit I wear tailored, and I have no plan to stop growing anytime soon.

Did you ever see what an XL-XXL shirt looks like on a guy who is only 5'9"?  It looks like i'm wearing a dress to the Oscars.


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Jan 21, 2011)

Go to Express. They have athletic fit dress shirts with a V-shape


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 21, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I am in the same boat. I'm 5'9", 210lbs, 48" chest, 33 inch waist. My arms are only 32" long but my neck is 18" wide. I have to wear suits to work everyday, and they have to reaaaaally be tailored to fit (my tailor laughs at me). Shirts? SHIRTS? Since I have an 18" neck, the common arm length is about 36 inches and that is WAY TOO LONG. I have to have EVERY shirt and suit I wear tailored, and I have no plan to stop growing anytime soon.
> 
> Did you ever see what an XL-XXL shirt looks like on a guy who is only 5'9"? It looks like i'm wearing a dress to the Oscars.


 
lol, i hear ya man i'm 5'7 1/2, so much tucking, so much tucking


----------



## rzrbak (Jan 21, 2011)

GMO said:


> I have to wear dress shirts for work, so those are mainly what I am talking about. and No...I don't shop at abercrombie or any of those other teenie bopper stores. I'm 34 years old, bro!


 
I have to wear dress shirts also.  I buy Roundtree and York Fitted Dress Shirts (Dillards or Macy's).  They taper to the waist so I don't have that tent around my belt line.  Try those out.


----------



## MDR (Jan 22, 2011)

rzrbak said:


> I have to wear dress shirts also.  I buy Roundtree and York Fitted Dress Shirts (Dillards or Macy's).  They taper to the waist so I don't have that tent around my belt line.  Try those out.


I went into Macy's last year, and I couldn't even find a t-shirt that fit, much less a dress shirt.  Penney's is better, but you still end up having to buy a huge shirt around the abdomen to fit well in the upper body.  Tailoring is the only way to go if you really want things to fit, IMHO.


----------



## comingsoon (Feb 5, 2011)

you should go to the Tailor.


----------

